# Swaying Zombie Build!



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Here is some video of the build that jdubbya and I did with the Swaying Zombie kits provided by Diabolik from Spider Hill Prop Works.. I have to say this was the easiest build of a prop that I have ever done and it's all thanks to Diabolik. The kit is super easy and everything is labeled right down to which is the fron and which is the back. Couldn't have been happier with it!

Also wanted to say... that JDUBBYA PAID FOR MY KIT!!!! So awesome having other haunters nearby, and certainly those who are so generous. It is really fun to collaborate and tap into their time and expertise! THANK YOU JERRY!!!!

Here's the video:

100_0911_zps2ae4cfc0.mp4 Video by crawfordforester | Photobucket


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Jdubbya is a sweetheart of a haunter

Those are going to look great when they're all dressed out.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Very cool ... love the motion.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Nice armatures and movement! Those are going to be fun!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

It was fun getting together with lewlew for this build. too bad it only took about half an hour. Not even enough time to enjoy a couple beers! These kits are great and almost build themselves.


----------



## Deadrail (Nov 9, 2012)

Wow. That site makes prop building easy. Does anyone have a source for the motors?
Thanks, Rich


----------



## Diabolik (Apr 19, 2007)

Deadrail said:


> Wow. That site makes prop building easy. Does anyone have a source for the motors?
> Thanks, Rich


We have been buying motors from both Fright Props and Monster Guts. Both have worked equally well. I have had zero problems with either vendor or their motors.


----------



## Deadrail (Nov 9, 2012)

Diabolik said:


> We have been buying motors from both Fright Props and Monster Guts. Both have worked equally well. I have had zero problems with either vendor or their motors.


Thanks!


----------



## Mill_Pond_Fright_Night (Sep 21, 2013)

I love that motion! I wonder if I can create something similar with a shiatsu massager. I have a whole pile of them waiting to be used for something.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Nice Job on those! love it! Does anyone know where i can get those rotating PVC tee's?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I've moved all posts that discuss buying a kit into their own thread here:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=38597

Any further questions about the kit should be directed to Diabolik in that thread.


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Thank you Oh Kind Administrator! : )


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Couldn't allow my buddy lewlew's thread to get hijacked, now, could I?


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Sorry about that!(hijacking???) Lewlew your thread is awe inspiring! Thank you for posting the video. You, are awesomeness!


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

LOL!!! I was shooting just mediocrity! Right back atcha! I think both of these zombies are going to show up in jdubbya's display. I'm pretty sure he is going back to zombies again this year.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Brilliant!!!


----------



## Jack Mac (Nov 28, 2012)

That's cool! I wonder if it tends to wobble away when it is dressed and with the mask on. In any case I still want one.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

Jack Mac said:


> That's cool! I wonder if it tends to wobble away when it is dressed and with the mask on. In any case I still want one.


:jol:I thought "wobble" was par, for the Zombie course!


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

I staked it to the ground fairly well. It did eventually loosen the stakes a little and developed some wobble. It definitely added to it. It's also amazing how adding the clothes and mask and hands toned down the swaying and gave it just the right movement.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Nice job lewlew and yes jdubb is an angel!!!!!   
I also used that kit last year in my asylum haunt. It was used for one of my patients. I agree it is a super easy kit! 
BTW - lewlew you had some awesome prop pics in your album.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I just picked up a pair of pants at Goodwill for my zombie. Once we get a break in the weather, I'm going to at least get clothes on the poor bugger, then start fleshing him out and figuring head/hand options. He'll be a highlight of our zombie theme this year!


----------

